# Come Join Wolfy's World!



## Wolfy_V (Sep 10, 2018)

_


 
(Artwork for server created by me, WolfyV)

"Psst, hey you! Are you looking for a furry discord server where you can be a part of a growing community and make new internet pals?"_

*Then come join Wolfy's World!*

https://discord.me/wolfysworld

Wolfy's world is a somewhat small, yet ever-growing discord server that acts as a social hub for *many*, and may just become so for you! We are currently looking to expand, and could use the help of users who are willing to help our community grow by creating an active, positive environment.

*"What is Wolfy's World?"*
We are a discord server that is (mostly) for furries. However, we welcome anyone who's looking for a good time and way to chat! We have a moderation team focused on happiness and keeping the party going, so everyone's bound to have a good time! ((Reminder that we are currently accepting applications for moderator positions, please look in our server announcements channel for more information)).

*"What does Wolfy's World have to offer?"
*
Wolfy's World includes the following:

☆ Rooms for;

_•Art (sfw &nsfw).

•Requests for critique, redlines, and reference.

•Gaming text channels and multiple voice lobbies for events with friends!

•memes, sillies, and sh*tposting

•Film talk and Movie spoilers

•roleplay planning, character info, and outright roleplay.

•and much more!_

☆ A friendly moderation staff ready to help you with whatever you need!

☆ Fun bots dedicated for moderation, levels, games, giveaways, and more!

☆ A family-esque community that has a support system and vents text and voice channel

*"How do I join Wolfy's World?"
*
Click the join link! You will automatically be placed into the welcome room, where you can read the rules and get yourself familiar with the server!

*Join Link:* https://discord.me/wolfysworld

I hope to be seeing you there! We are always open to having new members, so we welcome you sharing the invite link with others as well! <3​


----------

